# Central FTP server



## fred974 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello,

I have one sysutils/ezjail jail for each domain running on the webserver and I would like to create central ftp/pure-ftpd  FTP server so third party vendor can login to the the site when I log a ticket.

The idea is to
1.create new user for FTP server and define directory where the user can save/store files. I would like to use MySQL server to store user preferences.

2. Define user's directory under /home folder in ftp.my.domain server

3. Put mount point of www directory of each your domains into the file /etc/fstab.ftp_my_domain in _the_ form:
	
	



```
/jails/my.domain/usr/local/www/data /jails/ftp.my.domain/home/my.domain nullfs rw 0 0
```

I have found lots of how to on how to setup the MySQL database but none of them are the same.. which is getting confuse

I'm also not sure how to configure the /usr/local/etc/pure-ftpd.conf file

Could anyone please point me to a recent how to for FreeBSD 10.1 or share your config files as a starting point.

Thank you in advance

Fred


----------



## da1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Why don't you just give it a go (be proactive) and if/when you run into problems, post back. I'm sure you will have a lot more replies


----------

